# what does it actually mean by "gone pro"



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i saw a vid of SW when he was a kid and he said he "went pro" at 13. what does it mean exactly? at what point does an Am turn Pro? winning the first pro event?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

$$$$ in pocket


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

He is saying that he was 13 when he sold out to the man. Basically, the man said, "hey kid. I'll give you this bag of money if you start using my gear and wearing my apparel when you do competitions and exhibitions". The amount of money in the bag was enough to keep the kid from having to get a job to support himself. At that point, snowboarding went from being a hobby to being a job for the kid. He doesn't have a 'boss' per say, but he does have marketing managers calling him up telling him what clothes he should wear at the next competition or when he should show up at the studio for a video/photo-shoot.

SW doesn't have to do any of this, but if he started not listening to the man, then the man would stop giving him bags of money. As with all things, it is a trade-off. SW has to spend time around a lot of corporate yes-men, but he gets a lot of money in return and gets to enjoy his job most of the time.

There are riders who have told the man to take his bags of money and shove'em where the sun don't shine.... but unless you're an avid snowboard scene fanataic, then you have probably never heard of most of these guys.

I don't begrudge SW his success. If someone wanted to give me bags of money to do one of my hobbies they I would probably agree. Even so, no one person is the say all and end all of such a big sport. Half-pipe is cool and all, but in my opinion its a weak imitation of vert skateboarding. I do, however, love watching me some snowcross... and I long for the day that they start putting snowboards on those icy downhill ski courses... people would be wiping out by the dozens!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Anyone can be "sponsored" or "pro" it's all in how you make yourself out to be.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

pro. Short for Professional. Means that you get paid to ride.


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> He is saying that he was 13 when he sold out to the man. Basically, the man said, "hey kid. I'll give you this bag of money if you start using my gear and wearing my apparel when you do competitions and exhibitions". The amount of money in the bag was enough to keep the kid from having to get a job to support himself. At that point, snowboarding went from being a hobby to being a job for the kid. He doesn't have a 'boss' per say, but he does have marketing managers calling him up telling him what clothes he should wear at the next competition or when he should show up at the studio for a video/photo-shoot.
> 
> SW doesn't have to do any of this, but if he started not listening to the man, then the man would stop giving him bags of money. As with all things, it is a trade-off. SW has to spend time around a lot of corporate yes-men, but he gets a lot of money in return and gets to enjoy his job most of the time.
> 
> ...




When is the last time you hung out with him? You seem to know so much about his life. Have you ever seen Shaun skate vert? He's not bad.

FWIW, when he started getting product it had nothing to do with bags of money. He was on a flow program for a few years. However, it getting him to the next level was very taxing on his family, hence I believe part of the reason he went pro so early. Shaun was on the big B's flow teams at 8 years old. I believe 13 is when he started entering "Pro" contests or contests that paid him. Before that I believe he was still making some money off of ads and mag photos.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Are you his cousin? My post was 1 part answering the OP's question and 3 parts a commentary on being marketed as the say-all/end-all of an entire industry & sport.

I might actually have a desire to keep up with SW's doings if Red Bull and Burton didn't plaster his mug everywhere. That's not a beef I have with him, its a beef I have with all athletes who get overexposed hocking sodas, sports drinks or underwear.

The bags of money they get don't bother me. Trying to watch a broadcast of a competition without the announcers fawning over him like middle school girls does. That's a direct result of the commercial push. The only time I hear about Scotty Lago (or similar) in the news is when the Olympic committee exiles him from the games.

I have no dislike for SW, but I am getting sick of constantly hearing about him. Of course... I am not your average brainwashed/brain-dead consumer either


mallrat said:


> When is the last time you hung out with him? You seem to know so much about his life. Have you ever seen Shaun skate vert? He's not bad.
> 
> FWIW, when he started getting product it had nothing to do with bags of money. He was on a flow program for a few years. However, it getting him to the next level was very taxing on his family, hence I believe part of the reason he went pro so early. Shaun was on the big B's flow teams at 8 years old. I believe 13 is when he started entering "Pro" contests or contests that paid him. Before that I believe he was still making some money off of ads and mag photos.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

"The amount of money in the bag was enough to keep the kid from having to get a job to support himself."

...Ummm.....?

What is a job then? Could you clarify this for me?

Cause to me that would seem to be a job, possibly enough to support one self. But fuck, at the age of 13, your rents should be supporting you. That's not even highschool yet.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Being good enough to have a company willing to pay for your gear, seasons pass, and outerwear isn't selling out, that's having the skills to pay the bills. Selling out would be more along the lines of being sponsered by HP office printers.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

If I was s.w. I'd try to sell EVERY FUCKING THING they are willing to put my name on.

Sun tan lotion, SPF ginger. FUCK YEA!

Why are people againt people making as much money as possible.

What does it mean to you when someone sells out? What possible fucking reason do you have to not like someone cause they "sold out"


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

I watched X Games and what not before I snowboarded basically because Im a sports freak. In those days SW just seemed like superman to me. In the halfpipe basically no one could (and still cant) touch him. It looked like SW was the only pro in a field of amateurs. He has that appeal that transcends the sport which is why he is so often pushed down everyones throat. It is what is. You can't knock the marketers, because hey money is money and if SW makes it for them, then by all means do it. And you sure as heck can blame SW. 

Now, as I have snowboarded I have realized that halfpipe is just a small percentage of what snowboarding is about. I think this is what gets snowboarders so miffed about SW. SWs talent (pipe) is a major part of what the non-snowboarding segment of people think snowboarding is about. Marketers are after the mainstream market, not accomplished snowboarders. So there is going to be an obvious disconnect between SW and the normal snowboarding community. And its no ones fault really, its just how it is. No one deserves to be thrown under the bus here.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> He is saying that he was 13 when he sold out to the man. Basically, the man said, "hey kid. I'll give you this bag of money if you start using my gear and wearing my apparel when you do competitions and exhibitions". The amount of money in the bag was enough to keep the kid from having to get a job to support himself. At that point, snowboarding went from being a hobby to being a job for the kid. He doesn't have a 'boss' per say, but he does have marketing managers calling him up telling him what clothes he should wear at the next competition or when he should show up at the studio for a video/photo-shoot.
> 
> SW doesn't have to do any of this, but if he started not listening to the man, then the man would stop giving him bags of money. As with all things, it is a trade-off. SW has to spend time around a lot of corporate yes-men, but he gets a lot of money in return and gets to enjoy his job most of the time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good offer to me.

I "went pro" when I was 16, but for me "going pro" meant washing dishes at a Chinese restaurant in exchange for bags of money (tiny little bags). They even gave me their apparel to wear. I got to wear as many "Dragon Palace" aprons as I wanted. Before then I just washed dishes for my family, but I was free; not a sellout to The Man. Eventually I couldn't take it any more and told The Man to shove it. I now only wash dishes for my family again, totally pure.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

little devil said:


> If I was s.w. I'd try to sell EVERY FUCKING THING they are willing to put my name on.
> 
> Sun tan lotion, SPF ginger. FUCK YEA!
> 
> ...



Im not against people making as much money as possible, but to whore yourself to every corporate giant for money says something about your pincipals/integity or lack there of, and isn't something I think very highly of, and Im talking about any celebrity/athlete/public figure.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

It's all marketing...Chas Guldemond somehow didn't make DC's "Pro" Team but he's making buko bucks from sponsors and contests. I would say if you're paying the bills from snowboarding you would be qualified as "pro"


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

JRosco said:


> Im not against people making as much money as possible, but to whore yourself to every corporate giant for money says something about your pincipals/integity or lack there of, and isn't something I think very highly of, and Im talking about any celebrity/athlete/public figure.


I look at it like it's your 15 minutes of fame, better make that cash while you can. Cause god knows what comming next. Look at K.P. Took himself out HARD and still may not ride again (i believe) Better to have a bank load then not. This is a sport where becomming a handicap in a vegative state is alot more possible than not. Especially nowadays where if you cant double cork back to back you might aswell not sign up for the halfpipe.

I'm all for whoring when becomming paralyzed is more than a possibility. Make your money while you can, cause its not gonna last forever.

Cause when it's all said and done you can be as "core" as ever and not have a single fucking thing after its all said and done. But repsect from all the people who dont give a fuck about your medical bills or retirement.

Have you donated to K.P.'s cause?


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

little devil said:


> I look at it like it's your 15 minutes of fame, better make that cash while you can. Cause god knows what comming next. Look at K.P. Took himself out HARD and still may not ride again (i believe) Better to have a bank load then not. This is a sport where becomming a handicap in a vegative state is alot more possible than not. Especially nowadays where if you cant double cork back to back you might aswell not sign up for the halfpipe.
> 
> I'm all for whoring when becomming paralyzed is more than a possibility. Make your money while you can, cause its not gonna last forever.
> 
> ...


speaking of KP, is there a video of his fall somewhere?


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i was laid off 6 winter seasons in a row and rode for the government 100+ days a season.. they paid for my pass, food, beer and gas.. oh, forgot... rent, cloths, weeds and ho's too  

i was pro, dawgz!











i have since recovered


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

JRosco said:


> but to whore yourself to every corporate giant for money says something about your pincipals/integity or lack there of,


Personally, I'll cash any cheque with my name on it. I whore for corporate giants Monday to Friday anyway for a lot less.


----------



## pontiuspylate (Oct 7, 2010)

oneshot said:


> i was laid off 6 winter seasons in a row and rode for the government 100+ days a season..


What Gov job pays you to ride all season? I need to get hooked up like that!

Or were you just trying to be funny? :dunno:


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

JRosco said:


> Im not against people making as much money as possible, but to whore yourself to every corporate giant for money says something about your pincipals/integity or lack there of, and isn't something I think very highly of, and Im talking about any celebrity/athlete/public figure.


QFT

SW has made 1 epic abortion of a video game and has another on the way, and has a line of clothing at target. if you are going to sell out, make sure it is to the right people. your reputation is on the line


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> But in reality, don`t we all do this to one extent or the other if we work for someone else to earn a living?...:dunno:


Shit, I own my own business and work for myself and still feel that way some days.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> But in reality, don`t we all do this to one extent or the other if we work for someone else to earn a living?...:dunno:


I think there is a difference between working to support your family, and being greedy. Im all about making lots of money like the next guy, but Im not going to take any paycheck just because someone is offering it to me if Im already living a pretty comfortable life. Thats just me though, doesn't seem like many people care how they make moeny, as long as the money is coming in. :dunno:


----------



## dksmith17 (Oct 13, 2010)

Are these pros really supporting a family? Aren't the majority of these guys just kids scraping by, just making enough to ride everyday? Arent most of these pros under 25? 
I look at going pro more of a necessity for a full time hobby not a money making venture. These people love the riding so much they did what they could to do it all the time. To me thats dedication to what they enjoy, and arguably more moral than being another brick in the wall for materialistic means. The family deal can come later in life. 


Heres an example. I used to kayak a lot, got to know some people on the rodeo circuit. There were these 2 good friends that I knew pretty well who were doing there thing on the circuit. Kayak sponsorship pays much less than snowboarding. These 2 guys had some solid sponsorship but basically couldnt put food on the table to survive and still paddle 300+ days a year. They hand wrote letters to companys just asking for food because only gas and gear were paid for. They started with the companys you would think of like cliff bar and what not. Rejected all the way down. Ended up the only offer they got were from Taco Bell and Subway. They got basically a couple meals a week to slap on some stickers on their kayak. Now these are some very health conscious indiviuals and would never eat that stuff if they held a normal job. But they were happy as could be and accepted the offer from Subway and Taco Bell just because it provided them the style of living they loved.


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

JRosco said:


> I think there is a difference between working to support your family, and being greedy. Im all about making lots of money like the next guy, but Im not going to take any paycheck just because someone is offering it to me if Im already living a pretty comfortable life. Thats just me though, doesn't seem like many people care how they make moeny, as long as the money is coming in. :dunno:


So getting payed to say you enjoy drinking sport drink x or saying you like playing shitty snowboardgame y(lets face it, all snowboard games suck donkey dick) is morrally wrong? Just because you supposedly wouldn't take the cash doesn't mean he's a bad guy for doing so. I fail to see how anyone can look down on him for trying to make as much money as possible, especially considering he isn't hurting anyone doing what he is doing.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok my 2 cents. There is a difference between earning a living and keeping integrity. If you put your name on a shitty product, that's on you. I'm speaking of the game and the clothing line. A couple of the sponsorships have nothing to do with our sport, and are by companies who could give a shit less about snowboarding. Same with putting his name on the game, he could've waited and said "stop, that isn't snowboarding, I'm not putting my name on that." That would've been integrity. 

All things said, he is a very talented pipe rider. No one can take that away from him right now, but I hope to god that our sport doesn't end up like yee-haw nascar, baseball, or the rest with tons of meaningless companies trying to get some marketing from it.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

GoPro in HD, bro!


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

This whole just reminds me of 2 stories"

1) an old joke about about a guy who offers a woman $1m to sleep with him. She says yes. Then he says "how about $50?" She replies "what do you think I am?" "well, we've already established that, now we're just negotiating"

2) The other story is Alexandre Daigle of the Ottawa Senators. 1st round draft pick, highly touted and they give him $12m or something ridiculous for a hockey rookie. Never does anything.

And people are blaming him. What was he expected to do? Say that's too much?

And Snowolf? I hear you about driving for KBR in Iraq. what if the offer was $400k, $600k?

Maybe I'm old and cynical, but I think everyone has got a price for most things


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

As per the notion of "earning a comfortable living" the threshold for "comfortable" is subjective and constantly in flux. You might be comfortable one moment but what if the next you want to buy a new car? Could you find yourself doing _just a little more_ to make the extra money? How about if your child wants to go to snowboarding camp? What if your taxes go up just a hair? You want a new flat screen? Insurance rates go up a touch? Your mom gets sick and needs your help paying for medical care? Your daughter gets leukemia? Could you find yourself doing things to make a little more money that you might not have before? People tend to raise their standard of living to whatever they income they make. Your "comfortable" $40,000 salary at your cubicle job might seem huge, greedy, and a sellout to the dude making your soft taco supreme.

Shaun White funded the Shaun White Great Room at St. Jude's Childrens Hospital, and he supports other charities such as the Tony Hawk Foundation, Heartgift, Make-A-Wish Foundation and Summit on the Summit. Can any of you "guys with integrity" say you've done the same?

60 Minutes Video - Web Extra: A Helping Hand - CBS.com


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> Shaun White funded the Shaun White Great Room at St. Jude's Childrens Hospital, and he supports other charities such as the Tony Hawk Foundation, Heartgift, Make-A-Wish Foundation and Summit on the Summit. Can any of you "guys with integrity" say you've done the same?
> 
> 60 Minutes Video - Web Extra: A Helping Hand - CBS.com


Obviously not very many of us, most of us aren't able to donate that kind of money towards charity's since we aren't making 5-10 million a year, but don't think for a second people on this forum don't donate/help out when they can, myself included. Our names aren't plastered all over the media, broadcasts, etc so when we do something good it doesn't get noticed by the world and broadcast on television and the web. Kudos to him for doing it, anytime someone helps it's a good thing, that's not in question at all. However, comparing "integrity" by means of income and donations based on income is irresponsible. 

Maybe it's just me, but before I put my name on a product I'd be checking all over it before it is put for sale in stores. I don't care if your sponsored by the company selling it or not, that's your name on the line.

Edit: Sorry this is off-topic, Toecutter, what is the picture of in your avatar, been trying to figure that out for awhile now.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Deviant said:


> Obviously not very many of us, most of us aren't able to donate that kind of money towards charity's since we aren't making 5-10 million a year, but don't think for a second people on this forum don't donate/help out when they can, myself included. Our names aren't plastered all over the media, broadcasts, etc so when we do something good it doesn't get noticed by the world and broadcast on television and the web. Kudos to him for doing it, anytime someone helps it's a good thing, that's not in question at all. However, comparing "integrity" by means of income and donations based on income is irresponsible.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but before I put my name on a product I'd be checking all over it before it is put for sale in stores. I don't care if your sponsored by the company selling it or not, that's your name on the line.
> 
> Edit: Sorry this is off-topic, Toecutter, what is the picture of in your avatar, been trying to figure that out for awhile now.


Which products/companies with Shaun White's name is it people are having a problem with? Target and his snowboarding video game? I don't see a problem with either one. I shop at Target. I don't play video games but a snowboarding game sounds more universally acceptable than one in which you kill a thousand people per hour. Were there other products or companies in question of which I'm not aware?

As Snowolf said, it's allegedly a dead alien. I never saw any follow up news about it.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Random Hero said:


> So getting payed to say you enjoy drinking sport drink x or saying you like playing shitty snowboardgame y(lets face it, all snowboard games suck donkey dick) is morrally wrong? Just because you supposedly wouldn't take the cash doesn't mean he's a bad guy for doing so. I fail to see how anyone can look down on him for trying to make as much money as possible, especially considering he isn't hurting anyone doing what he is doing.


First off I wasn't talking about SW specifically, more so athletes in general. Im not against having sponsors and what not, I have been involved in motorcycle roadracing and know the value of their support, but it's a whole different thing when you see someone like Shaq selling everything and anything for a paycheck.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

JRosco said:


> First off I wasn't talking about SW specifically, more so athletes in general. Im not against having sponsors and what not, I have been involved in motorcycle roadracing and know the value of their support, but it's a whole different thing when you see someone like Shaq selling everything and anything for a paycheck.


If I were to offer you $5,000,000 to let me put "JRosco" on a t-shirt, would you say no? Shit, I'd let someone put "Toecutter" on a pair of socks for a lot less.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

How many people here donated to k.p.'s cause?

If you didnt and still think shawn whites a dick cause he's making money, then go FUCK urself. Take ur head outta ur ass.

I wish there was alot more riders getting paid alot more considereing the line of "work" thye are in.

Who's more fucked? The company selling hundreds of thousands of boards a year and not having all their "pros" living comfortably. Or the dude who will take advantage of the contarcts offered knowing there WILL be a day when its all over.

Do you guys think s.w. is god or somthing? That when he's 45 he's still gonna be dominating the pipe? Dude need to make his cash while he can.

But I guess..... and for no real reason besides jealousy...


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> If I were to offer you $5,000,000 to let me put "JRosco" on a t-shirt, would you say no? Shit, I'd let someone put "Toecutter" on a pair of socks for a lot less.


Sure why not, if I had "JRosco" trademarked and someone wanted to buy it from me, I would sell it, but thats not what selling out is, because JRosco means nothing to me. 
Lets say the "JRosco" had a lot of meaning and significance behind it, and I sell it to a corporation wanted to buy it to use it for there own purposes that has nothing to do with the history behind it, I would consider that "selling out".

little devil seems to have missed my point all together, but I digress.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I havent read your responses after you didnt respond to me quoting you.

My post was not directed at you.

-edit- What the fuck is your point, were talking about s.w. and what he does. Not motocross. Or other athletes. for fuck sakes.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

JRosco said:


> Sure why not, if I had "JRosco" trademarked and someone wanted to buy it from me, I would sell it, but thats not what selling out is, because JRosco means nothing to me.
> Lets say the "JRosco" had a lot of meaning and significance behind it, and I sell it to a corporation wanted to buy it to use it for there own purposes that has nothing to do with the history behind it, I would consider that "selling out".


Now substitute your own real name for "JRosco." Say the product was something you had nothing to do with, such as tampons or something. Would the answer be the same?


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

JRosco said:


> Lets say the "JRosco" had a lot of meaning and significance behind it, and I sell it to a corporation wanted to buy it to use it for there own purposes that has nothing to do with the history behind it, I would consider that "selling out".



Whats the significance and meaning behind S.W. to you?


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I could`nt do it even though it would have meant about $200K a year tax free.
> 
> Well, that and I am a bit of a pussy when it comes to being shot at or blown up...:laugh:


^ Funny :laugh:


Bones said:


> And Snowolf? I hear you about driving for KBR in Iraq. what if the offer was $400k, $600k?
> 
> Maybe I'm old and cynical, but I think everyone has got a price for most things


There is a price....


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> It's a "dead alien"....Not sure they ever figured out what the fuck it actually was.....
> 
> YouTube - Mystery Creature Found Dead - Alien Lands in Panama - Scares Local Teens


I wish it was, looks very much like a Tree Sloth. Common in Panama too, not sure why it's bald and pale though.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Deviant said:


> I wish it was, looks very much like a Tree Sloth. Common in Panama too, not sure why it's bald and pale though.


Some people proposed that it is an albino tree sloth. It seems as if somebody could confirm the species pretty easily if there were a tree sloth. Chances are it was a hoax, but I haven't heard any further news. One of the boys that was involved with this creature said that he was swimming in the water, looked over, and saw this big bald smooth head swimming towards him. That would make me freak out pretty well.


----------

